# MF 255 Steering Cylinder



## birddog82 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am removing the steering cylinder from a MF 255 and have run into a problem. I was trying to remove the cylinder rod pivot pin and it broke flush with the housing. Does anybody know how the pin is installed? Is it pressed in or are there threads on the other end? There doesn't appear to be any other way to access the pin but from the top. The pin originally had 5/8 threads on it which I assumed were for pulling it out. I am out of ideas.


----------



## skunk096 (Oct 22, 2013)

im having a similar problem the bolt hasent broke off yet but have get it out. partly because im afraid if i try doing it to hard one way and it be the wrong way ill snap it. four other people have already tryed to get it out with no luck. im stumped have you made any progress on yours?


----------

